# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, I have a format where I will analyze 1-3 rap albums per day and I will provide a suggested classical piece to listen to that follows in the train of the album so that those who are intent on following this will make the connection between classical music and hip hop.

For the Baltimore incidents, I leave on a positive note until tomorrow.


----------

